# Guy with raging baby fever lol



## Zyex

I'm a 30 year old guy from Brisbane Australia and the the past 3 years the urge to become a father has steadily been intensifying, a female friend told me I have baby fever, I didn't even know guys could catch it haha.

It's at the stage now that whenever I see a pregnant woman in public I can't help but feel jealous that I'm not the man who impregnated her, this is really messing with my head!

The problem is I'm single, have been for 3 years to focus on my career/promotions, but I literally can't stop thinking (and even dreaming) about impregnating a woman, it's become a huge distraction in my life and I'm concerned that I might not have the restraint to resist knocking up the first woman who asks me to do so.

So basically I'm here for advice, how should I proceed with dating? I'm worried that if I just come right out and say I want kids (sooner rather than later lol) I'll scare off most of the ladies haha. Do you think I should just be totally upfront about what I want and just hope to find a woman who's on the same page?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Wobbles

It's not abnormal to want to become a parent male or female.

I think if you have children or not once you start dating the conversation comes up if you want children or more children but find someone you 'click' with first. Surely you would want a family with a strong relationship vs one just because she was the first woman who asked you to 'knock her up'.

... welcome to BabyandBump!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome! My husband was just like you when we first met. Even on our first date he briefly mentioned how much he would like children in the future. I think it's good to be open and honest about what you want. But although he was broody we didn't rush into having children as it's important you want that woman just as much as you want that child. Work on building up a strong stable family life to bring a child into. My husbands broodiness never faded and we are now expecting number 4 and our third in 3 years. He really loves babies :rofl. If you really feel that finding a relationship and building it up isn't for you, you could always consider doing it alone.


----------

